# UCLA Civil review



## chess5329 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this a good preparation to be ready for the PE exam?


----------



## chess5329 (Jun 22, 2011)

chess5329 said:


> Is this a good preparation to be ready for the PE exam?


Anybody that has taken this class????


----------

